# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Корочки на голове ребенка 5 лет

## kiara

У нас с рождения на голове небольшой участок этих самых себорейных корочек. Я их не трогала никогда, а тут вчера что-то они мне разонравились)
По идее, они ж проходят сами,но нам же 5 лет-как были,так и есть.... Они мягкие, сверху как веснушки выглядят, если подцепить расческой осторожно-снимаются,под ними просто кожа,без каких либо изменений.
Вчера я помыла этот участок натуральным дегтярным мылом ( ручное 100%березовый деготь), помазала маслом для волос Веледовским и снова смыла-значительная часть удалилась....
Собственно вопрос-стОит ли продолжать бороться с ними и дальше? Может есть какие средства специальные? Есть ли у кого опыт подобный не в младенческом возрасте? ( у нас аллергий нет,проблем с жкт нет, не перегреваем голову и моем не часто только 100% натуральным ручным мылом без добавок-это я почитала "причины" этих корочек).
В сущности,кроме моего эстетического недовольства,они никого и никак не беспокоят) росту волос не мешают...но вдруг их все таки нужно убирать,если сами не проходят с возрастом....
Послушаю мнения.

----------


## летняя мама

У старшей такое было. Т.е. в младенчестве этих корочек практически не было, а как раз в 4-5 лет заметила несколько , ничего не делала. Щеточкой с натуральной щетинкой немножко поводила по ним, и как-то само собой прошло. Я даже не помню, как долго это все было. Видимо, не долго, раз не помню)

----------


## Веснушка

у гошана в прошлом году ужасные были! мне даже стыдно было с ним в парикмахерскую идти (так и не пошли). как будто мы вообще голову не мыли))) летом в них еще песок застревал, мыли тщательно, песок вымывался, корочки нет. и вообще не как веснушки - огромные корки были. потом незаметно как то сами прошли.

----------


## kiara

Спасибо, девочки!
В общем, мы сегодня еще раз вымыли по той же схеме-о чудо))) голова чистая!!! Вообще как не было ничего... И вот спрашивается, что я 5 лет ждала?))))
Интересно, что обычным мылом - у меня чаще кастильское это, не дегтярным, эти корочки не смывались....а дегтярное просто волшебное, однако) кстати -оно действительно шикарное мыло! Сын старший без него никуда, да и муж тоже. Чего уж там-собаку старую с проблемной кожей и ту, мою только им! И только им и спасаем ее, а веты нам гормоны предлагали колоть-мазать...

----------


## Веснушка

Оксан, хорошо, что смылись! а к вопросу чего ждала - я их счищала как то, гошке года 2 было или меньше, потом опять появились)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Наша акушерка говорила, что до года эту корку лучше не счищать, т.к. она что-то такое собой выражает, типа проявление реакции организма на разные продукты, в т.ч. в рационе матери, диатезного типа. А после уже в меньшей степени, т.к. ребенок переходит на общий стол. И что если счищать, то реакция может вылезти где-то в другом месте, например, в виде сыпи на коже.

Где-то еще читала, что это вообще иммунное что-то и до 5ти лет может возвращаться, свидетельствует о формировании иммунной системы.

Мнение свое не сформировала. Мама моя говорила, что в детстве моем детям маслицем растительным мазали голову для размягчения ее и счищали, когда она появлялась.
у сына есть, под гривой глубоко, почти сама отошла вся, у дочки в меньшей степени. Если до лета не отойдет до конца, то у сына по крайней мере планирую счистить, когда коротко подстрижется.

----------


## kazangi

у Ульки корочки эти сами смылись и не появлялись с младенчества, у Васи немного еще есть, но я ему и особо не мою голову, он не дается, еще читала, что у немладенцев корочки могут представлять собой такую форму аллергии, т.е. если убрать аллерген, то и корочки сами пропадут.

----------


## Веснушка

я фоме соскребла, уж очень сильные были корочки (гнейс по научному). хотя я вообще противник всяческих вмешательств-соскребаний, если есть, значит для чего то нужны. и запах был у них такой прям сладкий, особенный))) но сильно уж нашу лысую прическу портили, не удержалась, соскребла в 3 мес)))

----------

